# Stick Burners



## Hoppy1 (Nov 9, 2013)

?How Many Stick Burners Do We Have Here>


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm out


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I doubt that....... Many a fine eats have come off of your rig my friend


----------



## dummy que (Nov 9, 2013)

*stick burners*

love my lang once you get fire mang. it`s a peace of baklava


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 10, 2013)

You got that right DQ! Those Lang's Are Sweet!


----------



## Animal (Nov 11, 2013)

Another Lang owner here


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2013)

I got one which knows that trick..as well as upright direct..but dont use it for that purpose much anymore. It is now mostly a giant electrified jerky maker.


----------



## dledmo (Nov 11, 2013)

Does a fire pit for s'mores count?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a thick stick........just sayin...........


----------



## Max1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Two here!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 13, 2013)

I got a Smoker that'll burn sticks or charcoal, or both.  Whatever I like.  I like to get the fire started with charcoal and let the logs feed into the fire.  I can also use chunks.  Best of most worlds.  It'll only hold about a 100# Hog, so capacity is the only drawback I have found.


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds lie you have as nice set up there


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 13, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> Sounds lie you have as nice set up there


 Thanks. I like it.  
I have been remiss on posting pictures, but as soon as I get it back, I'll do my best to take pictures of my 85ish pound Hog I'll be cooking for Thanksgiving.  The Smoker is up in Stump City, Ga. being mounted on a trailer.


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## boozer (Nov 14, 2013)

Chargriller Pro OS, here, For now. just ordered a Lang 60", and waiting impatiently...


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Man O Man You Are Gonna Love That Thing!:supz::supz:


----------



## boozer (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm beyond excited. Tears of joy, when it shows up. I will have to cut some onions, for an excuse.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you stocked up on fancy chainsaws..and log splitters? Got Mama on board to have vast hordes of rotten wood stacked out in the backyard etc? You are going to love that thing. I can tell.


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Momma is just excited as I am about it and she loves the outdoors and cutting wood!


----------



## boozer (Nov 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Have you stocked up on fancy chainsaws..and log splitters? Got Mama on board to have vast hordes of rotten wood stacked out in the backyard etc? You are going to love that thing. I can tell.


 There's a tree service place 2 blocks from my house that supplies a few of the BBQ joints in the neighborhood. All the mulberry, oak, or maple wood I can burn, 50 bucks for a heaping truckload!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2013)

What a deal. If it was free and they delivered and stacked..I would take some..lol.


----------



## boozer (Nov 16, 2013)

You can have the oak, Texas!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2013)

Love Oak..will sure take that.  Noticed last we went for a visit some of the comp folks are really bragging on these pits. They are using the insulated offsets and cooking an entire cookoff on 10 lbs of Kingsford and two sticks of wood. 
R & O Smokers | BBQ Pits - Granbury, TX


----------



## Hoppy1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice looking set ups!


----------



## Max1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn send some to me!


----------

